# Yongnuo 85mm F1.8 updated AF



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 11, 2018)

There is a updated version of Yongnuo 85mm F1.8.
Let's see how autofocus was improved.


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 12, 2018)

still noisy AF...AF


----------

